# two young pigeons in my garden



## morris2j (Jun 2, 2015)

I am looking for some advice please.

I recently had to cut down a large conifer in my garden (last week). We checked it for nests and it appeared clear. Since the tree has come down I have two young pigeons sitting on my fence. I can approach them closely. A parent returns every couple of hours. Yesterday the parent was feeding them.
They roosted in next doors large tree last night due to awful weather conditions to which I encouraged them to fly to. This morning they have returned to my garden fence, flown a little up to next doors roof, returned to fence etc. The parent has returned today to check them, not fed them tho. I have noticed them on the roof pecking at what I suppose was some food. I did throw some seed up on the roof for them.

Is there anything I can do to help, other than watching them constantly due to immense guilt that I have disturbed their nest/roosting area. There are a lot of cats in the area which is why I am watching them. They can fly, one seems a little less strong than the other, but is flying a little. Should I encourage them to fly. 
Thanks in anticipation of any advice


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

If they are fledged and flying this is a normal time for them to leave the nest. The parents will continue to feed them. It is a dangerous transition time in any fledglings life but other than keeping an eye out for a stalking predator there is nothing you can/should do. Do not encourage them to fly more than they already are. Things sound like they are happening exactly how they are supposed to.


----------

